# CA's for 20L?



## dsiple3 (Mar 4, 2014)

I think I know the answer already but I'll ask anyway. If I can get the wife to allow it, I want to setup a low tech planted 20G long. Are there any CA that can live in this small of a tank long term or am I limited to tropical community fish?


----------



## dsiple3 (Mar 4, 2014)

Yes, I did look through the cookie cutters. Are there others?


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

You're pretty limited when it comes to CA's. I'd consider Archocentrus multispinosus, Cryptoheros nanoluteus/altoflavus.


----------



## dsiple3 (Mar 4, 2014)

Would cory's be the only bottom feeder available?

Would a Betta be ok with any of these or is that asking for trouble?


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

If you're wanting cichlids in a 20L I'd stick to a single pair and call it stocked. You may be able to get away with some dither type fish such as livebearers.


----------



## dsiple3 (Mar 4, 2014)

CjCichlid said:


> If you're wanting cichlids in a 20L I'd stick to single pair and call it stocked.


Would a single pair become a problem with fry, or would they eat them at some point?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I wouldn't worry about fry overpopulating the tank.


----------



## Fish on Fire (Dec 13, 2012)

There are some really nice options if you're willing to look at SA cichlids as well. There are a variety of dwarf cichlids that would do very well in a small planted tank and get along with a colorful assortment of community fish.


----------

